# Brisbane Northside



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm a new member but have been following the site for a while. Is anyone in my area planning on going for a pabble/peddle in the next week? I know that Kilkenny was thinking of doing Baroon Pocket - is that still a possibility?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Paddlepop,

I can just about guarantee I'll be heading out for a few sessions over the weekend.

Haven't thought to hard about where just yet.
But the option would include......
Ewen Maddock Dam (I want to land a toga)
Bribie
Coochin creek
Nudgee
Redcliff

If you have any idea post them in the trips section and I would think you will get a few takers.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe/suewAAApTgAASYANQgA/v1gAgAFCgAGgZMgap6TZRtT0Rk2ptQhvJMNw185MOyUktY+Wj2K+FECH5n0oQjnrUIhgWX8XckU4UJDv7LnsA


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Paddlepop,
Welcome aboard,
Capt. Kilkenny.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Paddlepop,

Welcome aboard. You're in for an amazing ride!

I'm also looking to hit the water over the coming week. But not sure when or where yet. Saturday's out. So will be somewhere Sunday to Wednesday (taking some leave).

I was thinking of hitting either Baroon Pocket, or Ewen Maddock Dam early one morning. Particularly Ewen Maddock to see if I can get my brand new SX60 back off that ugly son-of-a-gun brute that stole it the other week end while I was trolling the middle of the dam. Ash, If you see a Yellow/Gold SX60 floating anywhere at EMD it's mine OK? 

The Missus is threatening to come for a paddle early next week (she's been threatening to come for a paddle ever since I got the second yak). So will need to pin her down (so to speak) and make my call from there. She may even come with me.

I should have a definite idea by Friday. So will post my plan by Friday arvo.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop/Ash and others,

Love the power of email. Just emailed the missus and I've been given Monday or Tuesday to go yak fishing. Yee Haa!

So over to you chaps as to whether either of these days work?

As per my previous message, would be keen to do Baroon Pocket or Ewen Maddock. An early start would be a must. On the water by 6:30am.

Over to you chaps.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

Can we make it two trips then. I wouldn't mind a simple one on Sunday morn at Nudgee creek while the wife sleeps in. Play around the moorings then up the creek (so to speak).
Then a serious one at Ewen Maddock on Mon or Tue morn as i haven't been on it before.
Waddauthink?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop,

Sounds fine to me.

When you say Nudgee Creek where are you referring to exactly? The boat ramp opposite the dump at Nudgee Beach?

Ewen Maddock has big thumping Bass. So bring quality gear. As a Sunday morning trip is planned, maybe a Tuesday morning trip to Ewen Maddock would be appropriate (a days break to rest-up)?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop,

Also what time do you want to hit Nudgee?

Tides on Sunday are:

Low = 6:41am (0.56)

High = 12:03pm (1.63)

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i use the little beach next to the boat ramp just inland from the yacht club. it's got dunnies and i can park right on top of the beach by driving in on the dirt road next to the co-op. as far as a time goes, i'll leave that up to you to start as early as you like as i haven't fished there for a while. i'd better be home by lunch though the keep the wife happy!
'cause if we're doing EW dam on tues, i need to be in the good books. you can name a time and place for that as well. 
a map reference in UBD (p97) would be great too


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

i am planning to try Shultz's on sunday, want to work around mouth till tide starts to push in then work up the creek out near the enterance and work the snagsand banks


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

PP

I think you are referring to Cabbage Tree Creek at Shorncliff - not Nudgee

JimH


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

you're quite right jimh. i've been in adelaide for the last 8 months and seem to have lost my bearings.

so you'd better tell me where and when i'm supposed to turn up on sun. morn


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

To get to Shultz's you go down the Gateway Arterial and take the nudgee turnoff past the golfclub. As you head toward nudgee beach you will see a rubish transfer station on you left and the boat ramp is on the right


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i've been there before but not to fish.

so what time are we all going to lob in the car park?


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

proberly around 6.00 am sunday


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

rodger that.

it will be interesting to see how many join us

i assume we'll then discuss EW dam for tues

peter


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop,

Jim's right. Cabbage Tree Creek is the name at Shorncliffe. Directly across from the boat ramp there is Nundah Creek.

Re: Sunday. Happy to do Kedron Brook Floodway (which is the river/creek opposite the transfer station/rubbish dump near Nudgee Beach). FYI - it's 4.5 klms one way from the boat ramp to Schultz's Canal. Be prepared. In terms of what time? 6:30am/7am? What's ya thoughts?

Re: Tuesday morning at Ewen Maddock Dam, Landsborough. Suggest we arrive at the dam at 6am to 6:15am - on the water by 6:30am. The entrance to the dam is just under 2klms from the turn-off on Steve Irwin Way at the intersection with the BP petrol Station on it (Mooloola Connection Road). The entrance to the dam isn't easy to see. The dam entrance is straight after the sports fields on the left. Once you go through the main gate on the road stay left along the dirt road, and run along under the dam wall. Once you come up after the wall turn right and you'll come down to a dirt car park area. From Brisbane I tend to travel along the Bruce Hwy then exit onto the Steve Irwin Way.

Who's confirmed for Sunday and Tuesday trips?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i think that there's four of us for sun. and just two for tue. but i'll contact Kilkenny and give him a prod.

and yes, after my time away a did mix up nundah and nudgee creeks

and, 4.5kms you say. i'd better bring my sail and hope for a tail wind - it's been too long since i've been out

see ya there

peter


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Peter,

6:00am Sunday is confirmed.

Did the run down to Schultz's a few weeks back on a Sunday arvo for the first time. A good workout for the legs in the Hobie. Was lots of crab pots everywhere in the narrow sections, which made trolling a problem. Got the usual couple of lizards - but more back towards the golf course.

Did Nundah Creek about 6 weeks ago. The tides weren't great - high highs and low lows. Arrived at dead low tide and had to walk the yak for 400 metres until I found deeper water. Got 1 x small tailor and 1 x small cod (see pic).

Yeah lets chat about EMD on Sunday. For EMD you'll need good strong knots and leader. Big angry bass there.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I did a run up the little creek at the mouth 2 weeks ago planning on bream and flathead and got smashed up 8 times on 3kg spin gear. Just couldn't stop them, but the water was fairly warm(23deg.) and the cod were active and the place was fun of hungry pike. And a mate of polylureosis did a trip up there a week ago and smashed up 7 times and eventually got a soapie


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm looking at doing an early morning fish at Scarbrough Reefs on Sunday if anyone's interested. Launching at the northern most part of Landsborough Ave where it hooks left.

You can park on the ocean side of the road, and there are steps leading down to the water. You will need shoes though to launch as it's rocky.

From there it's a 800m paddle out to the reef  Squire, Tarpon, Grassy Sweetlip, Cod, Mackeral, Tailor, Squid, Pike, Bream, Etc.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Details...

Stairs are where the red line is - The bright green is where you can park


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for the offer at Scarby. Not sure about the wind forecast. So might stay in the sheltered area of Kedron Brook.

Are you up for another trip to Ewen Maddock on Tuesday morning?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I am hoping to fish from Scarborough next Monday.....0500 quite close to the hotel. Will make post the day before if all matters pan out.

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

FishinDan

I will possibly be ready for a fish Sunday. What time are you planning to launch?

JimH


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim,

Want to be on the water before sunrise... Maybe about 4:30/5:00am

I'll PM you my details


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Most likely see you there.

Ash


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I will have my UHF with me on channel 25 for sunday


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Just letting you I'm going to plan B tomorrow.

Went out to Nudgee this morning and put in a solid 4-5 hours for 1 small flathead, 1 small pike and 1 small chopper. Fished from the dog park, up Jackson creek (the small one near the mouth) and as the wind was nonexistent and tides conducive bout 2 k offshore.

Very little bait on the sounder and little surface activity.

I'm sure Murphy will intervene and you guys will have a cracker morning.

Haven't yet decided what plan B is!

Ash


----------

